# Ask me to draw you something



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Will be 2D digital art. Actually, if it's not too complicated, you can ask me to make you something in 3D too (no characters at the moment, not sure how else I'm defining complicated so.. Yeah. Case by case I guess lol.)

I don't maintain self motivation at all, so I'm trying something new.

I'm really bad at this, so don't expect something amazing btw  I'll post the results in this thread when I'm done though, even if they're terrible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you draw a puffin?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

A coloured stylized version of my image here on sas. Ignore if too vague or boring.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aaah I'm so excited!!!! Draw an origami crane!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

A hairy cat eating a waffle. With syrup and stuff.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Could you draw my avatar!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

A dragon attack or a giant holding the world on his back.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Taylor Swift sitting on the toilet looking at her phone. (I'm sure she does that like the rest of us!)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A perfect circle


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the requests everyone. This thread was a bad idea  as it's really taking me too long, and some of these are more complicated than I think I'll be able to do. But it was worth trying I guess.

I'll try and work on the others in post order but:

@Fey since your avatar is already a art piece I'd feel weird recreating it, reminds me too much of GCSE/A level art (and this probably will make no sense to you, but if you lived in the UK and took these subjects you'd get it ) but you can ask something else if you still want to 

@In a Lonely Place might do your second one for lols, if I can manage it.

@sad vlad will try this, but this sounds very difficult so I think it will come out looking badly.

@funnynihilist going to have to pass on that 



Kevin001 said:


> Can you draw a puffin?


I got fed up with it after a while, and I really struggled with the wings (feet would also need lots more work.) If I work on this again later, I'll post an updated version.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks for the requests everyone. This thread was a bad idea  as it's really taking me too long, and some of these are more complicated than I think I'll be able to do. But it was worth trying I guess.
> 
> I'll try and work on the others in post order but:
> 
> ...


wow, thats legit. Nice, thank you.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Draw me like one of your French girls.


I see what you did there. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a great drawing. I'd like to challenge you and to a subject you've probably never considered.

http://www.eurasiamotorsport.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/LMP2-Front.jpg


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

An extraterrestrial with a cute black cat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, I gave up on this. Not sure if I'll come back to this thread one day, but quite possibly not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> But..but...what about my t-rex fighting a kangaroo with boxing gloves and astronaut helmets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, yours was a fun idea actually. I'm just bad at sticking to things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This was a good idea for a thread. I was thinking of starting one similar but with building/crafting things with the tools and supplies I have on hand. I would make a list of the supplies and see if I get any suggestions. I might aklso have trouble sticking to it. I have a ton of half finished projects


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

slyfox said:


> This was a good idea for a thread. I was thinking of starting one similar but with building/crafting things with the tools and supplies I have on hand. I would make a list of the supplies and see if I get any suggestions. I might aklso have trouble sticking to it. I have a ton of half finished projects


I'm bad for that! Not as bad as I used to be, mind you. Through the past few months I've been forcing myself to take on projects and seeing them through. 

The T-Rex idea is badarse! I don't care who, but someone needs to draw it!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Merry Halloween.

@Callsign










This may not have been quite what you were looking for.

Quite the weird stuff is going on with the colours I guess, so I basically have decided it's painted silver (some of that has come off,) but copper underneath and then oxidised copper bits. Because turquoise is a nice colour?

The top bit of the paper is bothering me now. Doesn't look right. I'm just going to ignore that so I can zzz (I spent about twenty minutes looking for a gif to post too.)


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Draw me an H-bomb over new york

something like this:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

so there's hope once again?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice work on the key!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Callsign said:


> Thanks it's very well done  I think turquoise is nice as well in that it's my favourite colour haha. The paper is a nice touch too, I had just imagined it floating in ordinary black space.


No problem, and that's good then lol. 



slyfox said:


> Nice work on the key!


cheers


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Your drawing is very impressive. I like to draw but you've put me to shame, most of the art threads here do :lol I have had a couple people ask me to draw them things in the past. I agree at first, but because it's for someone else...I'm never satisfied with the results. It's never good enough...So I just end up apologising, and then binning it before finishing. 

Start the thread up again , I want to see what you come up with from peoples suggestions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

moloko said:


> A coloured stylized version of my image here on sas. Ignore if too vague or boring.


Hey, if you're still interested  Is your current avatar OK? And could you post a bigger version of the image.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hey, if you're still interested  Is your current avatar OK? And could you post a bigger version of the image.


Yes, I do.  It's this ones yes.

http://www.mushroom-magazine.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/neelix.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

moloko said:


> Yes, I do.  It's this ones yes.
> 
> http://www.mushroom-magazine.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/neelix.jpg
> 
> Thanks












Well I did say I'd post these no matter what but >.<


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Aww yeeaahhh! Ahah, that looks awesome... Wow, trippy as hell. lol I love it. Thanks!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

That looks awesome, great job Persephone!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

moloko said:


> Aww yeeaahhh! Ahah, that looks awesome... Wow, trippy as hell. lol I love it. Thanks!


Glad you like it 



HenDoggy said:


> That looks awesome, great job Persephone!


Thanks!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

can you draw a hot white guy surrounded by chicks


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm really *GOOD* at this, so expect something amazing btw  I'll post the results in this thread when I'm done .


 Fixed your OP for you. *You're very talented*.:clap

I wish I could draw that well. One day, I would like to take an art class for beginners.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

monotonous said:


> can you draw a hot white guy surrounded by chicks


:lol you need to stop



UnderdogWins said:


> Fixed your OP for you. *You're very talented*.:clap
> 
> I wish I could draw that well. One day, I would like to take an art class for beginners.


Thank you  I hope I improve over time through practise. I find drawing/shading people especially, very difficult.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Draw me having passionate sex with a clone of myself.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

So many ahead of me, and it takes 2 weeks per drawing! Oh well, better put this in now before the line gets longer. 

Could do a fashion drawing, draw a gothic wedding dress. I'm not posting a source image, make one that looks nice to you.


----------



## ilhamonsas (Mar 28, 2015)

A baby sandwich. The baby wearing sunglasses. And its dad eating him.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Can you draw the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) with his homie Jesus Christ at a Roller Disco please












Your turn now Persephone. Try and beat this... 8)


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Can you draw emotional pain? Out of love and/or a mental disorder. Any image that you associate with it.

Thanks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm sorry but please stop requesting stuff for now, I really don't know if I'll even finish all of these right now.


----------

